# Chargriller Firebox Charcoal Mod



## stealthc98 (Mar 8, 2017)

I have the Chargriller Pro Smoker with side firebox.  I was wondering if anyone had any success with mods to the firebox to allow the charcoal to get better airflow.  As of right now its all stock, and after hours of smoking the ash buildup seems to be blocking some of the airflow to the coals.  I have seen mods that pretty much place a piece sheet metal just above the slide out tray, and mods that are just basically a charcoal basket that you place unlit coal on the bottom and some lit on top.  What are your success with this issue?  Any suggestions?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 8, 2017)

stealthc98 said:


> I have the Chargriller Pro Smoker with side firebox. I was wondering if anyone had any success with mods to the firebox to allow the charcoal to get better airflow. As of right now its all stock, and after hours of smoking the ash buildup seems to be blocking some of the airflow to the coals. I have seen mods that pretty much place a piece sheet metal just above the slide out tray, and mods that are just basically a charcoal basket that you place unlit coal on the bottom and some lit on top. What are your success with this issue? Any suggestions?


Give this a whirl. Pair of tin snips and leather gloves are all the tools needed:  you can block it up with 3" nuts/bolts/washers to your desired height inside the box.  Good luck.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89796/i-call-it-the-20-20-charcoal-basket


----------



## glenn wright sr (Mar 26, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Give this a whirl. Pair of tin snips and leather gloves are all the tools needed:  you can block it up with 3" nuts/bolts/washers to your desired height inside the box.  Good luck.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89796/i-call-it-the-20-20-charcoal-basket


I use a basket like this for my 24 hour low and slow smoking sessions when it burns down I use my ash shovel to move the coals to the side and refill the gap left from moving the coals I get between 6 to 8 hours per fill depending on wind and temperature I didthis a couple weeks ago to do 60 lbs of butt in my smallish offset


----------



## coque (Mar 28, 2017)

I used to cook on a Chargriller 5050 with Offset Firebox.  I assume that they still included the cooking grates for direct grilling in the firebox?  If so, then what I started doing was I would use their proprietary metal grate handle, move the cooking grates into place, add coal on top of them, and Voila!  

I would get an additional 4-6 hours of cook time because, I agree, the ash pile would get so thick the fire had trouble drafting.  As you'll see, there's a fairly direct line of sight from the pinwheel damper to those firebox cooking grates.  The only catch was the paint on the firebox top flaked off, but oh well, my Que was better.  I hope this helps.


----------



## stealthc98 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. I think I'll try the charcoal basket as soon as I have some time.  I think I'll give the original grate idea a try too. You guys are awesome!


----------

